# Όλ' εύραμε καλύτερα τα λόγια του Μπαρμπούτα κ' έτσι μείναμ' εδώ, στα Χαλάσματα



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

I need the meaning of the underlined words to make any sense of this testing passage. Believe it or not, it was treated in 1970 as a reasonable piece of Greek for English students, taking the Greek lower level exam for sixteen year olds!! Can I say, in case I irritate colleagues with these excerpts, that I struggle with these passages for a long time before I flag them up on the forum?

Όλ' εύραμε καλύτερα τα λόγια του Μπαρμπούτα κ' έτσι μείναμ' εδώ, στα Χαλάσματα. Ξεφόρτωσαν οι αγωγιάτες κι άπλωσαν στα θεόρατα κοτρώνια, περίγυρα της χορταριασμένης πλαγιάς, τα τσόλια των μουλαριών τους με τα δικά μας τα *διπλάρια* (some sort of clothing?) και τες καπότες.
Κατόπι κουβάλησαν κάτι χοντρά κούτσουρα που κατέβασαν *ως εκεί* τα *ξερολάγκαδα* από τες ράχες (saddles?). Τέτοιαν πύρα δεν ξανάειδα ποτές άλλη φορά. 
Ξέκοψε σιγά σιγά η βροχή. 
Τα σύγνεφα τραβήχτηκαν ένα έν' από τον ουρανό και ξαστέρωσε το απέραντο χάος του. Το σκοτάδι που μας περίφραξε ήτον βαθύτατο. Το κρύο τ' απόβροχου αψύ.
Έλαμπαν συμπυκνωμένα τ' αστέρια αποπάνου μας γλυκύτατα, σα να ζητούσαν να μερέψουν χαϊδευτικά με τα θεϊκά φιλήματά τους το καταπονεμένο μας από τη θολούρα (haziness, mistiness, constant drizzle?) κορμί. Η ασημένια αχτίδα ενού μεγάλου και λαμπερώτατου, *πούχε προβάλει κατά την Τσούμα του Δράκου τ' αψήλου (some part of a constellation?), *έπεφτε ως τα φυλλοκάρδια μου και τα γλύκαινε και τα βαλσάμωνε. Η νύχτα ήτον σιωπηλότατη.
Μόνον ο καταρράχτης της σιμοτινής λαγκαδιάς θορυβούσε τα σκότη. *Φυφύριζαν* (sizzled?) τα βρεμμένα ξύλα της πύρας μας κ' η *απλωτερή* λάμψη της έβαφε με το πορφύρινο (crimson?) χρώμα της τα κοτρώνια και τες όψες μας, που καθόμασταν αραδαριά σταυροπόδι ολόγυρά της. 
— Τι* χάση κόσμου* που ήτον αυτή! Λέει ο Μπαρμπούτας, *αναγυρίζοντας τα σύδαυλα της φωτιάς* (= stirring the embers of the fire?).
 — Τέτοια *νεροποντή ποτέ δε με μετάχε βρη, *λέει ο Πολιάνος.
Kostas Kristallis Πεζογραφήματα


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2016)

First of all, as I have said before, keep them coming :) Most of us really enjoy this type of challenge!

Now, to your questions.


Theseus said:


> Όλ' εύραμε καλύτερα τα λόγια του Μπαρμπούτα κ' έτσι μείναμ' εδώ, στα Χαλάσματα. Ξεφόρτωσαν οι αγωγιάτες κι άπλωσαν στα θεόρατα κοτρώνια, περίγυρα της χορταριασμένης πλαγιάς, τα τσόλια των μουλαριών τους με τα δικά μας τα *διπλάρια* (some sort of clothing?) και τες καπότες.


From what I see, _*διπλάρι*_ is a colloquial term in Epirus, meaning a cotton shirt worn as part of the local traditional costume. The problem is that, from what I found, it was part of the female attire, but I think that this must be something like that.




Theseus said:


> Κατόπι κουβάλησαν κάτι χοντρά κούτσουρα που κατέβασαν *ως εκεί* τα *ξερολάγκαδα* από τες ράχες (saddles?).


λαγκάδι = valley, ξερολάγκαδο = dry valley.
*Ράχη* = _ridge_.

This means they went uphill, gathered wood for the fire and then came back down. 

More in a minute.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2016)

_Θολούρα _can mean meany things, but the general idea is that of haziness, mental or meteorological. Not drizzle, though.
_Φυφυρίζω _must mean _sizzle_; I couldn't find it in a dictionary, but it looks like an onomatopoeia.
Χάση  roughly means disappearance; equivalent phrases are «χαλασμος κόσμου», «χαλασμός Κυρίου», usually used to refer to extremely bad weather (e.g. a thunderstorm).
_Πορφύρινο _is indeed _crimson_.
_Αναγυρίζοντας τα σύδαυλα της φωτιάς = stirring the embers of the fire?_ I'd say not "embers" but "firewood". The word is local to Epirus, though, so let's wait and see if there are any more takers.
_Τέτοια νεροποντή ποτέ δε με μετάχε βρη, λέει ο Πολιάνος._ Νεροποντή means very heavy rain. _Μετάχε_ must be a variation of _ματάχε_. The prefix _μάτα-_ is colloquially used to mean _re-_. _Βρίσκω κάποιον_ here means _to beset sb_. In this case, «Ποτέ δεν με είχε ξαναβρεί τέτοια νεροποντή», _Never before had I been beset by such strong rain_.


I have absolutely no idea about the Dragon, though :glare:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

_Τσούμα_ is a common name for mountain tops.

I must search more on Δράκος however. I don't know if he means the constellation.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

ΟΚ. Στην κορυφή (τσούμα) ψηλά πάνω από τον Δράκοντα είναι ο Πολικός Αστέρας. Ό,τι πρέπει για προσανατολισμό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2016)

Άραγε το τσούμα να προέρχεται από το ιταλικό cima (=κορυφή);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

Ή βλάχικη ή αρβανίτικη θα είναι, πιθανότατα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2016)

Μα τι λέω, σωστά, βλάχικο, αφού είναι λατινογενές.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

Τι ποσότητα πληροφοριών να επεξεργαστώ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο σας. Χαίρομαι πολύ που χάρη σ' εσάς το απόσπασμα τώρα αυτό έχει καλό νόημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... το απόσπασμα τώρα αυτό έχει καλό νόημα.


Καλύτερα: το απόσπασμα δίνει/βγάζει/έχει σωστό/λογικό νόημα (το «καλό» νόημα δεν είναι πολύ καλό).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

Θενξ, Δρ.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

It seems that cima comes from a root meaning to swell as in the Greek κύμα & εγκύω. But I think that Τσούμα is more probably derived from the Latin summa, meaning 'a summit'. Summus in Latin is an adjective meaning 'the top of'/'the highest'.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

...
απλωτερή = απλωμένη, wide, widening 

«Ζερβά η λίμνη ατάραγη, *απλωτερή*, ολόστρωτη και μακρουλή, με το χαϊδεμμένο κι ακριβό νησάκι της μες τη μέση και με τον καλαμιώνα περίγυρα, καθρεφτίζει στα βάθη της, σα να σφίγγη απάνου στα στήθη της ερωτικά τον γαλανόν ουρανό και τ’ αντίπερα καμαρωμένο βουνό της. Κάπου κάπου οργώνει τα νερά της κανένα καϊκάκι. Ανάλαφρη κι αγανή καταχνιά σηκώνεται σα σινδόνι από πάνω της, σαν καιάμενου λιβανιού καπνός. Κατά τες δυτικές οχθιές της, που ανάμεσ’ απ’ αυτή κι από σειρά χαμηλών βουνών απλωμένων από βορριά σε νότο σχηματίζεται μια μικρή κοιλάδα, στενή λουρίδα, που ανταμώνει τον πέρα με τον δώθε πλατύκαμπο, συμπυκνώνεται η πόλη του Γιαννίνου σε μεγάλο άπλωμα, με τα βυζαντινά κι αληπασαλήτικα κάστρα της, χωμένα μέσα στη λίμνη, με τους στενούς και λιθόστρωτους δρόμους, τα παλιά σπίτια και σαράγια, τα μπεζιστένια, τες εκκλησιές και τα σκολιά, με τες πυκνές σκεπές και τα πολλά δέντρα και με τους δεκαοχτώ ψηλούς μιναρέδες της, που με περίσσιο θράσο πετιούνται απάνου από κάθε χτίριο και κάθε κλαρί κι οπού τα κατακίτρινα μεσοφέγγαρά τους αστραποβολούν στον ήλιο. Κι ολοτρόγυρα τα Καμποχώρια, αμέτρητα μικρά και μεγάλα χωριά, που στολίζουν με τα σπιτάκια τους κάθε όχτο κάμπο και κάθε ριζό βουνού. Κι ολόγυρ’ από τα χωριά κι από τον κάμπο ορθώνονται σα φράχτες και σα ταμπούρια, οι λόφοι, τα χαμηλώματα των γύρωθε βουνών, οπ’ ανεβαίνοντας απανωτά σα σκαλοπάτια σχηματίζουν σιγά σιγά τα ψηλά κι άγρια και κακοτράχαλα καταρράχια του Πίνδου, του Σουλιού και του Δέλβινου, που κλειούν περίγυρα, σα γιγάντιες κορνίζες, τη μεγάλη αυτή κι ωμμορφότατη εικόνα. Και τα καταρράχια αυτά όλα πλυμένα τώρ’ από τα πρωτοβρόχια τοιμάζονται να καρτερέσουν απάνω τους τα χιόνια και τ’ αστροπελέκια και τα δρολάπια του κακού χειμώνα, ζόρκ’ από δάσα γιατ’ έχουν πέσει τα φύλλα τους κ’ έρημ’ από κοπάδια γιατ’ ολοένα κατέβαιναν τότε στα χειμαδιά κ’ επλημμυρίζαν δαιδάλαια κι *απλωτερά *τα λιβάδια του κάμπου πέρα και τα ριζοβούνια.»

"Το πανηγύρι της Καστρίτσας" — Ηπειρωτικαί Αναμνήσεις, Κώστας Κρυστάλλης

Για την _*τσούμα*_, κορυφή πρέπει να σημαίνει εδώ, γιατί στην Πίνδο και όχι μόνο έχει πολλές τσούμες στις ονομασίες κορυφών (π.χ. Τσούμα Ρόσα), όπως γράφει ο δόκτορας παραπάνω —αλλά τη βρίσκω και σαν ρίζα δέντρου, πιθανόν σχετικό με το _ξετσουμίζω _(_ξεπροβάλλω_), ή στη Φθιώτιδα: «μια ξύλινη - κάποτε λίθινη ή μαρμάρινη κατασκευή όμοια με γουδί, η τσούμα»— ενώ στο Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Κουτσοβλαχικής ο Κωνσταντινίδης γράφει:










Τσούμα Πλαστάρι, μία απ' όσες έχω δει μα όχι πατήσει, στην Πολυθέα (όνομα και πράμα) Ασπροποτάμου

Ολόκληρο το κείμενο απ' όπου το απόσπασμα —πού αλλού;— στους Βλάχους: *Στα χαλάσματα*. 

_Γκίνι βινίς,_ Θησέα, _καλώς ήρθες_ στα βουνά.  Στα βλάχικα μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και τα λατινικά σου.

"Όσες βολές η σκύλα Ξενιτιά με κερνάει τα πικρά της κρατηροπότηρα, αχ! δεν ηξέρω πώς μώρχεται τότε και [...] χύνομαι σαν λυσσαγμένος μέσα μου, και με τα σιδερένια νύχια του λογισμού, σαν κακούργος σκάφτω την έρμη μου καρδιά κι από των χρόνων τα λιθοσώρια ξεθάφτω τες παλιές μου Ενθύμησες. Οι πρώτες συγκίνησες, που κέντησαν την παιδική μας ψυχή, αφήνουν μέσα μας Ενθύμησες άσβεστες· κ' είναι το νήμα το μυστικό οπού μας δένει και μας κολλάει με τους τόπους που πέρασε η νιότη μας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

Πολλές _τσούμες _υπάρχουν, μάλλον από πολλές προελεύσεις όπως έγραψε ο Daeman (εδώ λέει και από τούρκικο comak, να σημαίνει την πέτρα πάνω στην οποία χτυπούν το στάρι) αλλά στα *βλάχικα = κεφάλι*.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for keeping the information flowing. Palavra was right about cima & Τσούμα. I got the cyma bit & the εγκύω right


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολλές _τσούμες _υπάρχουν, μάλλον από πολλές προελεύσεις όπως έγραψε ο Daeman (εδώ λέει και από τούρκικο comak, να σημαίνει την πέτρα πάνω στην οποία χτυπούν το στάρι) αλλά στα *βλάχικα = κεφάλι*.



Δεν θα είχα τόση σιγουριά για την _τσούμα_, δόκτορα, μέχρι να ρωτήσω Βλάχους και μάλιστα όχι μόνο έναν. 

Πάντως *τσιούμα *γράφουν εκεί για το _κεφάλι_ (όχι πως δεν είναι συχνότατη τέτοια παρεμβολή του -ι- στο τσου-), ενώ για την _*τσούμα *_γράφουν _πέτρα_, πιθανόν σχετικό με το φθιωτικό _γουδί _που έχω παραπάνω:

«Τσιούμας < Τσιούμα στα βλάχικα σημαίνει κεφάλι, ενώ στο τοπικό ιδίωμα το κεφάλι το λένε τσιούμπα στα τουρκ. COMAK = το ρόπαλο, με το οποίο κτυπούν το σιτάρι επάνω στην πέτρα (τσούμα) και κατασκευάζουν το μπλουγούρι»

Γιατί στα γλωσσάρια με τις ντοπιολαλιές κυκλοφορούν πολλά, όπως λες κι όπως φαίνεται από αυτό το δείγμα-μύλο που αλέθει καραγκούνικα, βλάχικα και τούρκικα όλα μαζί, και τα «γκαραγκνά» (οι Καραγκούνηδες, συνήθως στα πεδινά της Καρδίτσας) δεν τα 'χω για αρμόδια στα βλάχικα, όπως θα 'λεγε Βλάχος —που δεν θα το 'λεγε καθόλου κομψά, γιατί δεν αλληλοσυμπαθιούνται και πολύ Βλάχοι με Καραγκούνηδες, βουνίσιοι με καμπίσιους, σκύλοι και γάτες. Δεν λέω πως δεν είναι, μόνο πως θέλω να το διασταυρώσω.

Δες κι εκεί στην Άρτα, που λένε: τσούμα = ο βολβός της ρίζας του ερυκόδενδρου, κ.ά. αλλού.

Δύσκολη λέξη πιάσαμε, πολύσημη κι απλωτερή, σε πολλές λαλιές βρισκούμενη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

Φυσικά και να ρωτήσουμε για να βεβαιωθούμε. Εγώ πηγή μετέφερα απλώς. Επίσης, *εδώ*, ένα σαρακατσανέικο γλωσσάρι δίνει:

*τσιούμπα, η* 1. μικρό ύψωμα. 2. ξύλινο σκεύος που στουμπάμε (τρίβουμε) τον καφέ

Τα στουμπώνω και τσιούμπα μπορεί να είναι και από κάποια εναλλαγή στ > τσ, μπορεί όμως να προέρχεται και από το τύρκικο (βλ. πιο πάνω).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

So we agree that in context the Pole Star is meant by the 'summit/ crest of Draco'. It fits nicely, since the context is one of a very bright star. What exactly does the full phrase mean:-
-πούχε προβάλει κατά την Τσούμα του Δράκου τ' αψήλου?


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

...
...which had peeped out / had come into view towards the top of Draco up high.

*αψήλου*, επίρρ. : (λαϊκότρ., λογοτ.) στην έκφραση _τ' αψήλου,_ ψηλά: _Nα 'μουν πουλί να πέταγα, να πήγαινα τ' αψήλου_.
[_αψηλ(ός) -ου_ αναλ. προς επιρρ. σε _-ου: απάνου_]


Theseus, as Palavra has already said, such texts are too difficult for the purpose of learning a foreign language, like learning to swim by cliff-diving from τ' αψήλου headlong into the depths. They're too tough and rough like the high seas even for most native speakers in this day and age. Enchanting for delving into the language, yes, but too complicated and they offer you mostly a historical knowledge of it, with too many obsolete words and expressions, not many things appropriate for contemporary use. Don't get me wrong; I greatly admire your spirit and determination as well as your progress, I wish I had the time and strength to do that, too, and your questions are very useful and intriguing for us also, it's just that it seems to me a tremendous effort, a Herculean feat. But none but the brave, eh?


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for your comments, Daeman. I try to balance my day with spoken Greek (Teach Yourself Greek, audiobook) modern Greek, Greek to English passages, & the little book, whose contents I submit to the forum almost daily. I can hardly believe that sixteen year olds could tackle this with no dictionary or specialised vocabulary help.
While convalescing, I have time on my hands, which I love to spend on Greek in all its forms. There are some who despise koine Greek, Byzantine Greek &, of course, modern Greek, when they compare it with Classical Greek. But I love New Testament Greek, & the Greek of the liturgy as well as that of the Christian hymnodists, secular Greek poetry & literature: all are grist to my mill. I love the comments made by you, Drx7, & Palavra, & of course all those others who help me along the way. Thank you.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

...
In that case, keep them coming! I'm sure we all have a great deal to learn from your queries and comments, as I did from this and many other threads of yours. Let's keep on spinning and weaving!


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2016)

Πάντως η τσούμα/τσιούμα έχει πολύ ψωμί. Και μάλλον συμφύρονται δυο τουλάχιστον λέξεις.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2016)

Theseus, I agree with Daeman that you might not be learning many useful things for contemporary conversation purposes, however they are always fun to read. I haven't read any Krystallis in a long time, but when I did, as long as I got the general meaning, I didn't bother with every single word. In fact I was happy to come across words that I might have heard but never seen in print.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I can hardly believe that sixteen year olds could tackle this with no dictionary or specialised vocabulary help.


I can't see how they possibly could; I really can't imagine what twisted brain would use this type of text for foreigners learning Greek -for exams, no less!- unless it had been previously and thorougly analysed in some textbook. Not only are some of the words dated, but they are local to the writer's region of origin, with Turkish, Aromanian, Albanian or Italian roots, as Daeman wrote. 
As I said before, it's like learning English from an early 20th century Northern Scottish traveller's musings on local lore.


As SBE said, not all of us understand all of the text all the time; as long as you get the general meaning, you go on, even if you don't know some of the words.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2016)

I am assuming, Theseus, that when this text was used in the Modern Greek O-level tests it included a small glossary. 

Also, I am told that the old Modern Greek O and A levels were quite tough, like all foreign language tests, and the objective was advanced communication in the target language, but modern school exams have been toned down and the main aim is communication as a tourist. The rise of foreign language university degrees ab initio is probably an indication of that (a friend's son in the UK is now applying for a degree in French and Italian for Sept 17 and my friend was telling me that apart from French and Spanish, where an A-level in the corresponding language is expected, all other courses do not require any prior linguistic knowledge of the language studied. This is quite different from her experience as a German undergraduate candidate 25 years ago). In some UK universities I am told you can get degrees in foreign language literature(s) by studying the literature only through translation. 
Anything to avoid an empty seat and the corresponding government subsidy, I'd say, but that't a story for the political discussions section.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2016)

It all stems from the application of the guidelines of the Common European Framework of Reference for Languages: Learning, Teaching, Assessment (*CEFR*).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 22, 2016)

I quite agree with the above. When I go to Greece I want to speak about ordinary things & not abortion, pollution, global warming & gender issues -- all 'A' level topics for oral exams (all, no doubt important but hardly the stuff of cultural uniqueness). This is one of the reasons I am studying these obscure passages. They have something of the Greek life & soul, of former times perhaps, but nonetheless riveting & in many ways profound. One of the earliest Latin poets, Ennius, who knew three languages said that he thus had three hearts.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2016)

That's OK if you go to Greece as a tourist, where you will be getting to know friendly locals (friendly only to Western tourists, I must add) and imagine you are in a time bubble of more innocent times. These texts are a glimpse into a world that shaped daily life in Greece today. But if you wanted to do a university degree in modern Greek language and culture (which is what A-levels are about), you would need to have the vocabulary to debate Greek current affairs, which include abortion, pollution and gender issues.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone who watches the news can hardly live in any innocent time bubble but modern Western civilisation is very much orientated to city life & samey. Our vocabulary has become overloaded with new words which often mean absolutely nothing or veil sinister realities. Lenin talked about 'the liquidation of dissident elements in the population; fine, until you realise that it means killing those who disagree with you. I have taught Latin & Greek for very many years. Latin is the story of a whole civilisation & culture from beginning to end, curiously modern in its barbarities also. But the literature of any people is part of its uniqueness, like Shakespeare & Bunyan, whom we still study to remind us where we come from. At university in a modern Greek course you study the literature of its people. Thus the writers are alive in the present. I know a lot of Welsh & Scottish Gaelic. Native speakers cannot even understand the meaning of the thousands of new words rained almost daily on them to cope with so-called modern reality. As has been wisely said, democracy includes the voice of the dead: the crosses on their tombstones are their votes. And they teach us not to walk around in a haze of amnesia about our past.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 24, 2016)

Reading the above, I think it probably sounds unduly harsh but that was not my intention. Less provocatively put, I think that modern urban civilisation has become monotonous in its interests. From Athens to Jerusalem & in London too (where you live), the same issues are debated. I agree with you about the purpose of modern A level: it is important to debate these issues but to understand a people means to know about their literature, to read their epitaphs & often to look at the issues rural people find important -- in short, their history & culture. I have heard even intelligent students complaining about the topics they have to debate orally, not because of the content but because they are all familiar topics they have studied in GCSE R.E. When I studied modern languages, i ended with knowing a lot about the literature but was hopeless in any oral exam because this was counted as of lesser importance. Today's courses are excellent in this regard but the literature studied needs to be wider, Believe it or not, my daughter in A level history had to study Hitler & Stalin. Horrible & depressing subjects, if that is all they study but important too, if somewhat unbalanced. I apologise if I sounded critical of you, when you had made some very valid points. :down::mellow:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2016)

Theseus, I was thinking that if you would like some more suggestion on that period on which you're reading, I'm sure all Lexilogists would be more than happy to inundate you with book titles :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 24, 2016)

I have just bought -- in fact, it was delivered this very day -- Kazantzakis's Βίος και Πολιτεία. Ι would love suggestions but it is sometimes very difficult to find sellers of Greek books in the UK. I tried to find Argo but failed. The only seller I could get it from delivered books in Greece alone.
Thank you for all the help which you have given. It is much appreciated.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2016)

Theseus, no offence at all. I didn't even think you sounded harsh. In fact I was thinking I might have overdone it a bit. 
As for reading literature, don't forget that most Greek students of my age studied modern Greek literature through anthologies, not whole books. That way you get an idea of what you like and might decide to take it further. 
Anyway, if you want recommendations, on my Kindle I have the following: 
Κοσμάς Πολίτης, Eroica & Λεμονοδάσος
Κωνσταντίνος Θεοτόκης, Η τιμή και το χρήμα
Α. Παπαδιαμάντης, Η φόνισσα
Καρκαβίτσας, Ο ζητιανος
They were all downloaded for free, although I am not sure where from, and they are all short novels (no patience any more). I would recommend the first two for a learner.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks very much! I will follow up your suggestions. Anthologies are the best way to get an impression of the life & culture of a people.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2016)

Some of SBE's suggestions are free on Project Gutenberg:
Karkavitsas
Papadiamantes

I'd also like to suggest Μ. Καραγάτσης, Ο κίτρινος φάκελος.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks, Palavra! I have got them all.


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2016)

The suggestions by Pal and SBE look exactly like my University reading list from the 60s. Nice to know they are still classics. If you would like something more recent, ω Θησεύ, you might be interested in the Inspector Haritos series of crime novels by Petros Markaris. A couple of them have been translated ino English, and one was dramatised and broadcast on radio 3 over two episodes in late August. As well as the whodunnit aspect, there is social commentary on the political situation and good interaction between the dramatis personae


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2016)

I should note that I only suggested the above because I have a feeling that they better suit Theseus' tastes :) Markaris is one of my favourites, and his more recent books are very interesting since he paints a fairly vivid picture of the last couple of decades in Greece (The Crisis Trilogy, for instance); his language is also very good, especially for advanced learners.

Might I also suggest this thread?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Might I also suggest this thread?



Hm, at least a dozen "better not" texts for non-Greek students among them, however, because of old or idiomatic forms of language.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2016)

I love the early Markaris. It's a happy coincidence that his two books translated by David Connolly are among the early ones: Late-night News (Νυχτερινό δελτίο) and Zone Defence (Άμυνα ζώνης). Especially _Che Committed Suicide_ (Ο Τσε αυτοκτόνησε) remains for me unsurpassed.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2016)

Same as Pal here. I only suggested novels that will probably appeal to Theseus, based on what he is reading now. 
As for more recent literary offerings, I find Xanthoulis is superb in capturing the angst of a contemporary middle aged male. But somehow you never see him in any literary lists and nobody seems to think he is any good (which I think says more about his public relations).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 26, 2016)

These latter seem worth buying, Earion. It is a pity that there are no parallel texts in Greek & English which can be read more easily than getting two or three books to make headway with Greek literature. Prices for Che Committed Suicide range from £18--£ 160.00 i.e. €20.70--€184!!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm not a fan of parallel texts in this case; Markaris' language is good, flowing, contemporary Greek, and you probably won't need help with dated or localised terms. You may need help with some of the history he refers to, but I know a good forum where you will find all the help that you need :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2016)

And if you feel like taking on some extreme sports, you might try books by Pavlos Matesis. My favourite is Πάντα καλά, although I also enjoyed Η μητέρα του σκύλου.


----------

